# My first Walmart save...



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

I went to a Walmart I've never been in before today... went for a few miscellaneous things... ended up with a new betta. 
That seems to happen a lot on this site 

I thought Walmarts stopped selling fish (at least around here)... guess not. They SHOULD. I went through the two shelves of cups, and in the veeeerrrry back (I had to contort my arm to reach), behind a few dead ones  I found this guy, still hanging in. I could barely see him. He worked his way through the sludge water to look at me with... 'that' face. You all know what I'm talkin about!! lol

So, I got him.
He's a multicolor orange/pink (I'm sure he'll change once he gets to feelin better) VT. I've never been a huge fan of VT, but this guy stole my heart! He seems to be in fair shape, only a bit of rot. Gonna get him all fixed up in no time :-D
I'm thinking up a name for him. I have a few in mind. Ryo, Koen, Derrig, Akito, and Fearghus. Can't decide.... but I'm leaning towards Ryo.

Sorry the pic isn't the best, but you get the idea :lol:
I'll update as he settles in and destresses a bit.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

He must look really pretty in clean water


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you done a stress coat treatment for him?


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Yup yup, chillin in an AQ treatment, with stress coat.

He's already looking better... well, happier


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

That's wonderful. He should be good to go in no time!  
Have you ever tried the Indian almond leaves ? I have heard a lot about them but never personally used them.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He's a beautiful color! I was tempted at Petsmart today, but I was a good girl....unfortunately.


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Update - here are some new shots.
The first is of last night, lookin a bit overwhelmed...

And the other two pics are from this morning.
He is spreading his fins, making fishie faces, and feeling fine!

I'm so happy!! ^.^


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh he is lovely!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

absolutely beautiful  I'm not a big fan of veiltails either but he is so pretty!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I am a fan of the name Ryo! Very nice! I bet he will pretty up in NO TIME in your care. Good luck~


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ryo suits him and hes so pretty! congrats on a great find


----------

